# Tap, tap, tap.......



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

.......this thing on?

It's been dead in here! Was it something I said, or maybe my cologne?


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes! Void! The other forums I have access to are slow as well. Do not know where they all went. Some forums have changed formats so that could be a factor too. It's the cologne!?


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

I came from a forum that changed format. It was a great S&W forum but the new format made it useless. Many longtime Senior members left. I have high ho-es for this forum.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Same with one of the Ruger forums. Some long time members have been absent. Both those forums have great people. Time will tell if they get active again.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> .......this thing on?
> 
> It's been dead in here! Was it something I said, or maybe my cologne?


Actually, it's your LACK of cologne.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The weather turned nice and people got out and about saying screw this house arrest.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Perhaps all the people who were flooding the forums when they got quarantined got bored and went on to other things?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Everyone is too busy rioting. They don't have time for the forum.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Actually, it's your LACK of cologne.


I buy my cologne by the gallon jugs. I get a better price that way. I have 5 gallons on hand.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I buy my cologne by the gallon jugs. I get a better price that way. I have 5 gallons on hand.


I strongly suggest you take a closer look at that label.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I strongly suggest you take a closer look at that label.


Well heck......no wonder it was on a close-out sale for $0.99 a gallon.

I was also kind of wondering why PetSmart would sell men's cologne?


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

The big city firefighters shoud be spraying the rioters down with it. With the big hose, preferably. Buncha stinky animules.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

high pockets said:


> Everyone is too busy rioting. They don't have time for the forum.


I don't think that you'll find too many on this forum out rioting? Maybe arming up against the rioters?
Most of the rioters probably vote for Democrats of which there may not be too many on this forum either? If there are then they are voting against their 2nd Amendment rights and self interests.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Up here in the AZ. high-country, all is quiet and orderly. No problems or issues at all. 

But, even though we now live in an even more mature and conservative community, me being me, I still have taken some preliminary precautions.......just in case. That's just my nature.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> me being me, I still have taken some preliminary precautions.......just in case. That's just my nature.


Claymores
Foo gas
Bouncing Bettys 
Punji sticks


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

In two weeks we either are going to see a lot of sick DEmocrats, or realize social distancing did no good.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> I don't think that you'll find too many on this forum out rioting? Maybe arming up against the rioters?
> *Most of the rioters probably vote for Democrats of which there may not be too many on this forum either?* If there are then they are voting against their 2nd Amendment rights and self interests.


Good point Des.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The time for kidding around might have expired.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> *Claymores*
> Foo gas
> Bouncing Bettys
> Punji sticks


Saw one of these on a pick-up yesterday. Just might have to get one for my truck.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

There is a protest set for Friday night and a business posted a sign " you loot, I shoot"


----------

